# Audio Software gesucht



## dhkenobi (9. Juni 2006)

*Suche Audio-Software mit gutem Equalizer*

Hallo,
ich habe mit meinem Creative Zen-Mp3-Player einen Auftritt einer Akustik-Live-Band aufgenommen. Die Qualität ist zwar nicht so schlecht, könnte aber besser sein. Ich suche jetzt ein Programm mit dem ich die Qualität verbessern kann, d.h. vor allem Dynamik, Höhen und Tiefen. Das Programm sollte einen guten Equalizer haben und ggf. auch so etwas wie einen Denoiser.

Ich weiß, daß es eine ganze Menge Programme gibt, die das können, aber vielleicht kann jemand ja ein Programm empfehlen, das auch nicht zu komplex ist.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Gahan (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo dhkenobi,

Audiomaterial ist von der Qualität her immer nur so gut wie es aufgenommen wurde. Anteile, die im Audiomaterial durch schlechtere Aufnahmen nicht enthalten sind, können auch im Nachhinein nicht mit Programmen hinzu gefügt werden. Daher mein Tipp, beim nächsten Mal mit anderen Geräten aufnehmen.

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## chmee (6. Juli 2006)

N Bissel den EQ verdrehen ist noch OK. Aber wie Gahan schon sagte, Ist die
Aufnahme schon bescheiden, kannst Du kaum was verbessern.

Such zB nach Audacity, ist kostenlos.

mfg chmee


----------



## Glockenfilter (12. September 2006)

Hallo!
Ich hab ein gutes Program für dich: der McFunSoft Audio Editor. Schau mal unter http://www.mcfunsoft.com/de/mae/
Viel Spaß!


----------



## ph0en1xs (24. September 2006)

Kann noch Adobe Audition empfehlen,wenn es jetzt z.B. darum geht die Störgeräusche raus zu filtern.
Kannst dir bei dem Programm z.B. eine Stelle raussuchen an dem nur das Grundrauschen deiner Aufnahme vorhanden ist.
Dann kannst du das Rauschen mit Audition erfassen und sagen es soll nur dieses Rauschen aus der ganzen Aufnahme entfernen.(Ist jetzt n bisschen simpel erklärt,aber so in etwa fuktioniert es  )
Kenne jetzt aus dem Stehgreif kein Programm was so einen Filter mitbringt;-] ...is aber leider nicht Freeware.


Ach ja...Audition kann noch mehr,aber ich benutze es nur wenn ich diesen Filter brauche.


----------



## Twice-Ice (1. Mai 2007)

ph0en1xs hat gesagt.:


> Kann noch Adobe Audition empfehlen,wenn es jetzt z.B. darum geht die Störgeräusche raus zu filtern.
> Kannst dir bei dem Programm z.B. eine Stelle raussuchen an dem nur das Grundrauschen deiner Aufnahme vorhanden ist.
> Dann kannst du das Rauschen mit Audition erfassen und sagen es soll nur dieses Rauschen aus der ganzen Aufnahme entfernen.



*Kann das jemand, der sich mit Adobe Audition auskennt, genauer erklären, sodass es gut nachvollziehbar ist? 

*Ich habe nämlich auch das Problem, dass ich Musik aufgenommen habe mit No23 und Online TV. Die fertigen Aufnahmen enthalten ein deutliches Rauschen, das ich nicht erfolgreich wegbekomme bzw. unterdrücken kann. 

Ich freue mich über frühe, detailierte und vor allem verständliche Antworten.

MfG
Twice-Ice


----------



## wischmopp90 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

das geht mit Audiacity wundabar! Die funktion ist dort selbsklärend!

Gruß Fabian


----------

